# Jaia - I Would Appreciate your Thoughts



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I would love to hear any comments on Jaia. He is 17 months old. Thank you! 










Headshot:


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think he is one handsome dude! LoL

Is he standing on cinderblocks to make his stack pose? thats a pretty cool idea!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you! 

Yes, they are cinder blocks. LOL That and some cat kibble did wonders! This was his very first stack. He's just such a good boy!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Very handsome and serious looking boy!!!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

He is so hansome!!!







Love his expression!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bumping Jaia 'cus I like him


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful dog! Is he considered a long coat? He reminds me of my puppy but without the long hair in the ears.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Gorgeous head on him! What a lovely sweet looking boy. I will leave the critiques to the experts!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Liesje! Good to see you, Kenya and Coke here.








Yes, DHau, Jaia is a long coat. 
Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Nice dog. Beautiful color. Upper arm is short, and the croup is steep. Nice dark eyes and a strong head. 

Cool idea of using the cinder blocks. There is a company that sells a set on woodin blocks that you use to teach your dog to stand in the right pose and to stay there. I don't remember the name as I never bought a set.


----------

